# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Bulgar, Yunan, Sırp Zulmü ve Balkan Türkleri >  Müslümanlar mütemadiyen terörist gibi gösteriliyor

## ceydaaa

Müslüman dini liderlerin, baskıların, yabancı kökenli bazı dinsel eğilimlere sempatinin artmasına yol açabileceği yolunda uyardıklarına da işaret edilen yazıda, Bulgaristan Müslümanları Başmüftülüğü Genel Sekreteri Hüseyin Hafızov'un, "Böyle bir yönelimin engellenmesi için elimizden gelenin en iyisini yapıyoruz. 
Camileri ve dini törenleri kontrolümüzde tutuyoruz. Şimdiye kadar bunda başarılı olduk ancak mütemadiyen, teröristler, ülkenin güvenliğine yönelik tehdit oluşturan kişiler olarak gösterilmeye devam edilirsek bir gün bizim toplumumuzda da karşı tarafa karşı aynı tepkiyi gösterenlerin ortaya çıkıp çıkmayacağından emin olamam" şeklindeki ifadelerine yer verildi.

----------

